# So what's the future of jails?



## Beastie7 (Apr 22, 2015)

Are there any further enhancements to jails that are planned or in development? Now that it seems bhyve has been getting a lot of attention lately, will it eventually supersede jails? All I was able to dig up from the wiki was recent Linux distribution support (which doesn't really do much for me), and small host controller additions.

Any news on SDN related development? I'd like to see something like Solaris Crossbow for FreeBSD, if there isn't already. It's a very useful tool to have for a large scale infrastructure.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 22, 2015)

Bhyve and jails serve different purposes. So they'll be living next to each other. I don't think bhyve was ever meant to replace jails. Sure there's a bit of an overlap but there are times when a jail would be more appropriate.


----------



## getopt (Apr 22, 2015)

Here is a nice presentation from bhyvecon Tokyo, March 12th, 2014 :

http://bhyvecon.org/introduction_to_bhyve.pdf

On slide 8/34 you get the difference between jails and bhyve.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Remington (Apr 22, 2015)

Jail is meant to run only FreeBSD OS (same as host OS) with less resources.  Bhyve will run legacy FreeBSD or non-FreeBSD OSs but takes up more resources.  Both are virtualization in a sense.  It's just how you use it.


----------

